

Introducing Quantum Valley, Canada's First Real Answer to Silicon Valley - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/introducing-quantum-valley-canadas-first-real-answer-to-silicon-valley-2012-09-24

======
dreadsword
The nice thing is, there will be plenty of commercial realestate for new
quantum/nano companies to move into once RIM folds up.

